# Sitting at the pump for the last time!



## AdamHolmes (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm posting while my 2000 jeep grand Cherokee is taking its last fill up it will get from me. I don't drive too much that this full tank should last me about a month. I ordered on the 10th so hopefully I'll have it by the time I run out of gas. If not I'll be biking to and from work.

Super excited and a great feeling.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Did you capture a picture? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961248787078504448


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Congrats! I was excited about that, but I figured I'd be filling up my wife's car for the next few years anyway.


----------



## Jim Brown (May 3, 2016)

I picked up my Tesla on November 3rd, 2018, and have not put gas in a car since then. It feels wonderful! I did take the Tesla to the gas station though to get gas for my lawnmower. I had to. It was just too good to pass up.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Jim Brown said:


> I did take the Tesla to the gas station though to get gas for my lawnmower. I had to. It was just too good to pass up.


There's a fix for that...


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I have not pumped gas since July 25th!


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> There's a fix for that...


You beat me to it.


----------



## Jim Brown (May 3, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> There's a fix for that...


I have an electric lawn mower. Right now it's just sitting in my shed. I used it for 6 or 7 years and it was great. It's a Neuton CE6. It's a really nice mower and I really liked it. I think i paid a little over $300 for it new. It's designed to cut a half acre. I have a 3/4 acre lot so I bought 2 batteries. No problem. I forget how much the batteries cost way back when, but they're $199 dollars each now. I'm all for going non-fossil fuel, but enough is enough. No way I'm gonna pay $400 for a couple batteries. In this case, gas is cheaper.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

I just bought a used electric golf cart. It uses 6 lead acid batteries (8v but as large as a car battery). They cost about a $800 - $1000 every 5-6 years to replace. That’s a lot of gas for a golf cart. We do enjoy it though.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jim Brown said:


> I'm all for going non-fossil fuel, but enough is enough.


Combination of noise pollution and environmental pollution will make me consider an electric mower for my next mower.


----------



## 17.0880074906351 (Oct 16, 2016)

Even when the day does come that I get a model 3 or a Y, I will still pump two tankfulls a year (30+20=50) of non-oxygenated fuel for my 1973 Chevy Suburban (a "Garage Queen") and its 454 V-8 engine...
...that is until I get the Tesla Pickup truck.

17.088


----------



## 17.0880074906351 (Oct 16, 2016)

17.088 said:


> Even when the day does come that I get a model 3 or a Y, I will still pump two tankfulls a year (30+20=50) of non-oxygenated fuel for my 1973 Chevy Suburban (a "Garage Queen") and its 454 V-8 engine...
> ...that is until I get the Tesla Pickup truck.
> 
> 17.088


UPDATE: 
One of our "3.5" vehicles is now a 2015 Nissan Leaf. (The Garage Queen counting as a 1/2.) I needed to get tabs for the Leaf yesterday, the day after the CyberTruck reveal. So, I took the extra step.

The _Nissan Leaf_ now has a set of personalized license plates on the way, with the letters: "*CYBRTRK*". 
How's THAT for a conversation starter?!

17.088


----------



## Frank_Deale (Jun 23, 2019)

Jim Brown said:


> I have an electric lawn mower. Right now it's just sitting in my shed. I used it for 6 or 7 years and it was great. It's a Neuton CE6. It's a really nice mower and I really liked it. I think i paid a little over $300 for it new. It's designed to cut a half acre. I have a 3/4 acre lot so I bought 2 batteries. No problem. I forget how much the batteries cost way back when, but they're $199 dollars each now. I'm all for going non-fossil fuel, but enough is enough. No way I'm gonna pay $400 for a couple batteries. In this case, gas is cheaper.


You can get a corded electric mower for 130.00.


----------



## Jim Brown (May 3, 2016)

Frank_Deale said:


> You can get a corded electric mower for 130.00.


No thanks on the cord.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

I own a Black And Decker battery electric lawn mower going on 21 years old. I replaced the battery about 5 years ago but I could have waited longer. I’m a huge fan.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I had a corded lawn mower once... Never again!



Frank_Deale said:


> You can get a corded electric mower for 130.00.


----------



## 17.0880074906351 (Oct 16, 2016)

I have an "old" (by today's standards) SEARS battery operated lawnmower. 
It uses the same sort of battery used in Fire Alarm cabinets and/or older emergency exit and light units. 
I'm not certain, but I _THINK_ it used two such batteries (series or parallel, I've also forgotten). 

Does anyone know of someone who has done an "ifixit" style of web page on these mowers? 
Using a recycled Nissan Leaf battery sounds like quite the project! 


17.088


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Happily, today is the 2 year anniversary of the last time I touched a gas pump. Thanks Tesla!!


----------

